# Stress



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi girls

Just wondering if anyone has any good tips to cope with stress. Me and my Dh had our 4 month appointment and i was told that my Prolactal levels have risen quite a bit since my last blood tests as has my blood pressure and i need to stop stressing! 
I am willing to try anything!! 
I currently go to reflexology and yoga which i  thought was helping but obviously not :-(

Any ideas welcomed. I mean telling me not to stress about stressing is making me stress!!! 

xx


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

hi,

Can i suggest meditation Put 1/2-1hr aside each day,lie down on your bed close your eyes listen to some soft music(i also find burning oil or incense sticks helps create the relaxed mood)breath in deeply through your nose then exhale through the mouth,until your body & mind are completely relaxed & breathing is steady,don't worry if you doze off with the first few attempts it takes a little practise x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Katie - if you find an answer, please let me know - if tried everything reflexology, yoga, meditation, accupunture...  

The only thing that works for me is talking about it, i have great friends and family and i off load onto them, it somehow makes me feel better.  Also having Fertility Friends has helped me along the way too.  I do hope you find something that works for you and you can relax.  Easier said than done.


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Babytears!! can you reccomend any cds or musicand i know this will sound like a totally daft question but can you actually switch off Its like everytime i try to switch off i can hear the voice in my head saying ' come on now stop thinking and just lie here and relax' !! lol  i really do think i'm losing it lol
Babydreams how did you find accupuncture i'm also thinking of that!! I have also got some great friends but sometimes i worry i sound like a stuck record. I know they dont look at it like that and would rather i talk about it than bottle it up but i just cant help but feel that they will get fed up listening.I think thats why i like to chat to you and the other girls who know what i mean when i say i'm having a bad day.As you all know how hard it is and how quick moods can go from being positive to depths of despair!!

xxx


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Katiehuni,

Tobe honest I'm using a self hypnosis CD just now (preparing to conceive) Last for 1/2 hour,the company also does Cd's for IVF, & pregnancy & also labour. Can send you details later if your intrested.

To answer your question it does help me to switch off & also leaves me feeling very relaxed & positive x


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi ya Babytears

Very interested so if you could send me the details i would really appreciate it!!!  

I also think it would be good for me to try and keep positive! as there is only so many down days a girl can take.!!  


xoxox


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Katiehuni,

I think the meditations a great idea. I also try to distract myself as much as possible because I found myself thinking about ttc, pregnancy and improving my fertility constantly. Now I puposefully switch off from it by doing something else when it comes into my head, like going into the garden, doing some window shopping on the internet, putting on my fav song and dancing around the house. While tx, etc is still there, it becomes less of a focal point of my day.

Also, at my last review my consultant said a new piece of research from america found women who experienced some stress throughout tx had better results than those with no stress. How they measured that I dont know, but good news for those of us with no fingernails left!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls

The only stress im under is at work, so have an appt with occupational health on thur and i will say to the doctor about my work load as it is horendous at the min. The nurse last fri said the same thing to me apparantly people with a higher stress level rate of pregnancy is higher apparantly being stressed releases something. DOnt know how true that is.

jillyhen


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

try and find a nice relaxing hobby mine is card making and scrapbooking


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen arent you lucky that you can do that with work - i kinda get no help and i'm left to get on with it! which sometimes is a lot easier said than done!!!
Kitty aww what a lovely hobby - although i am so not creative !!  I will have a think though of other relaxing things.....i enjoy cooking and baking but my bmi would proably be through the roof if i was to bake everytime i needed to relax!  

xx


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Katiehuni,

I got my CD on line at www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk. The CD cost me £11.99p & p&p £2. As i said before I'm finding it helps. My reflexologist recommend it to me

Good luck & lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Babytears - will go check it out !! 



Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Im very lucky when i had my knee op i was off for 6 weeks and had to go yo occ health and they reduced what i could do to make it easier for me. I supp it one of the advantages og working for a health trust.

Im so useless at crafts, i am an assistant guider with the brownies and the girls can do a lot better than me lol.

To help me de-stress i take myself off to bed with my i pod and a  good book. Thats my me time

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Katiehunni - the accupunture was good, i did relax during and felt alot better afterwards.  The only thing is it can be expensive at £40 a session for me then £40 for DH and £40 for herbal drinks that they recommended, £120.00 per week!! That brought my stress level right back up again, so i thought id call it a day...lol

Might give those cds a try though, see if it helps me relax.  Ive heard of a few people talking about Zita West or something, not sure what it is though. Think i'll google and find out... watch this space!


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey babydreams - dear god that was an expensive way to relax!!!!! lol   but knowing me i would be willing to give anything ago!!!!!
I have heard of Zita West she has a range of books and cds and i think dvds which are to help with relaxation in the ivf process and positive thinking!! 
Jillyhen aww well that was good that they were so helpful - unfortunately i just have to grin and bear it in my place !! Reading is a good way of zoning out for me too but i just cant settle at the minute to get lost in my book!! tonight i think i will try a nice long bath and some relaxing music playing!!!

xx


----------

